# my favorite site!



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you enjoy wajas, the dragon empire, or chicken smoothie, you will love Dark shadows. We have 5 artist working around the clock bringing us amazing creature art and item art. Our writers of some great story lines and work very hard, and the mod and admin team are very friendly and helpful.
At the moment we are still in our forum form and all the creatures are grown by hand by Panther(the creator of the site) or the admin. We have many creatures and we will be the first ever breedable site to offer a new one for each holiday. We have many of our own holidays that we will celebrate which should make us very fun. We will also be introducing the idea of having different elements for different creatures. For each creature you will need a certain type of land and nursery for it to grow and live in. 
Our creatures also are the fist to have 10 stages including one that can let your pet live forever. Thats right our creatures also die, but there are ways to keep them alive. We will have places where you can see your pets that have passed, but they will be unbreedable.
I am offering a little gift bundle to anyone that joins the site. Please post below your username so i can send you your gift. Your gift will include a homeland and 2 sc (which is like crazy waja points) those will get you very far in the site. Not to mention Panther will have some quests up that if you complete them you can win extra money and possibly a Dama(creature/pet) I really hope you will join because I have alot of fun on there and the staff is amazing  http://darkshadowsdownrtime.proboards.com/index.cgi
~Lilly


----------



## bernardy25 (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the site is really impressive and full of surprise at the first seeing.It is good deal for anyone to be part of.


----------

